
The Structure Sensor is the first 3D sensor for mobile devices - wamatt
http://structure.io/
======
eps
Very interesting, but practically speaking it's an answer in a search of a
question. This will likely be natively supported by smartphones in a matter of
2-3 generations, so they have very limited time to figure out what the
question is and to grab that niche.

But all in all, and I hate to say this, I think they will ultimately fail.

------
scoot
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6400088](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6400088)

------
tovmeod
This would be very useful to make fps maps based on real world places we know,
like our neighborhood or make come true a dream of a friend of mine, to play
counter strike in a map simulating the university campus

------
Osmium
Does anyone know the people behind this? i.e. could someone make an educated
guess as to whether they're likely to meet their Feb 2014 ship date?

------
outside1234
honest question: how is this different from a mobilized version of Kinect?

~~~
djokkataja
Even if it was, that would be great.

------
stephengillie
Another, better input for my self driving Arduino RC car platform!

